# Need some affirmation



## ~DnA~ (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, its been a long road, but I figured that if my goldfish had any serious diseases.. itd be dead by now. It's been probably 1-2 months now since his last big scare.. and the only thing he has going on its a red sreak in one of his fins(which is slightly clamped) and he rests at the bottom of the tank often. Also grabbing air more frequently... is it safe to assume that if he had septicemia, that dead be dead by now? I want to add a new fish to the tank.. and would like opinions as to it's safety at this point.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

~DnA~ said:


> Ok, its been a long road, but I figured that if my goldfish had any serious diseases.. itd be dead by now. It's been probably 1-2 months now since his last big scare.. and the only thing he has going on its a red sreak in one of his fins(which is slightly clamped) and he rests at the bottom of the tank often. Also grabbing air more frequently... is it safe to assume that if he had septicemia, that dead be dead by now? I want to add a new fish to the tank.. and would like opinions as to it's safety at this point.


I have kept goldfish now for a couple years and never experienced this with any of mine. If you want to be sure just treat the tank with Melafix for a few days and see if that helps.


----------

